# POWER OUTTAGE - Vancouver



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I heard a boom and then all the power went off. Way to conserve energy...hehe hope this won't be long.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Phew I guess I lucked out... My power is still on and I live a few blocks from you heh


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Haha. Thank goodness for mobile access. All I hear is car honks and sirens. It seems like its west of joyce and extend to fraser st.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you want me to come over now? I can grab some straws and we can start blowing bubbles in ur tank!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Thanks a lot. Haha. Thank goodness for mobile access. All I hear is car honks and sirens. It seems like its west of joyce and extend to fraser st.


I also heard its from about marine to 1st


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks but I'm out having bubbletea in richmond now with other friends who don't have power in the 'hood. 

Don't think I want any strangers coming to my house blowing anything. Haha.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

power back on here at 33rd and Fraser.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

luckily it was a short one


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yup power was out in my area also, wonder what the heck it was? also heard a noise.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

it's a "substation" issue, which just means there was something wrong at the BC Hydro plant. Almost all of Vancouver was out I heard


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

many substation breakers use compressed air to blow open the lines fast, often times that is what the bang is


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i did hear a big boom sound right after the lights went off.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

at least it wasn't too long. My power was out in maple ridge on thur for 6 hours due to a car accident. I was still on holidays so my kids had to deal with it. Didn't loose a fish  they did a good job.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> many substation breakers use compressed air to blow open the lines fast, often times that is what the bang is


ah never knew that, makes sense why many of use heard something in numerous areas of vancouver.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

*Power outage*

Is there something a person should do to protect the fish if the power goes out for say 8 hours? Will this hurt the fish? Should I get a foot pump and hook up air-lines to all my tanks?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There are some battery operated small air pumps available that will come on automatically in a power failure I believe. Decent for smaller tanks just to keep the flow going so the water stays oxygenated. If you have a lot of tanks or big tanks, you can get a backup power source such as a generator or a backup battery unit.



Shell Dweller said:


> Is there something a person should do to protect the fish if the power goes out for say 8 hours? Will this hurt the fish? Should I get a foot pump and hook up air-lines to all my tanks?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

well today the power went out again in my neighbourhood, just came back on. lol


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Power went out again and back on. It's the third time in two days. Does anyone know why there's so many outages?


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I had 2 outages today.

One at 10:30 which lasted for 40 minutes and the second at 6:30 for about 20 minutes.

Strange thing is my sister who lives 1/2 a block away (on a different street) is not affected.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

An explosion is usually a transformer so it should be some what isolated I would think, as they can re-route the power.

A few months back that was the case for me any how, after the explosion it only took a few minutes to get back up and running.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Best Buy (gag) and buy a UPS for a computer. It'll run an air pump for a long time based off its low wattage consumption.



tony1928 said:


> There are some battery operated small air pumps available that will come on automatically in a power failure I believe. Decent for smaller tanks just to keep the flow going so the water stays oxygenated. If you have a lot of tanks or big tanks, you can get a backup power source such as a generator or a backup battery unit.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Got caught taking a shower at my parent's place on Saturday evening when the power went out. Luckily the bathroom has skylights and I was able to complete my shower with the aid of moonlight lol. What a pain in the you know what when this happens.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Got caught taking a shower at my parent's place on Saturday evening when the power went out. Luckily the bathroom has skylights and I was able to complete my shower with the aid of moonlight lol. What a pain in the you know what when this happens.


Lol same thing happen to a friend of mine. Except there was no skylight so they had to finish in complete darkness.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking of getting one of those Noma (Xantrex) backup power units from cdntire when they go on sale. But you are probably right...unless its winter and I need heat, an airpump is all I really need to keep the circulation going.



effox said:


> Go to Best Buy (gag) and buy a UPS for a computer. It'll run an air pump for a long time based off its low wattage consumption.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Knock on wood this doesn't happen in the winter! Otherwise, I'd be chopping down trees for my fireplace


----------

